# Another new user who can't post/reply



## Schmivacy (Aug 16, 2018)

I registered on the site about 7 hours ago. I can't create a new thread in any other forum, nor can I reply to existing threads (even in this forum).


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Your post is now approved.

A lot of new posters now need moderator approval due to the high level of spam attack. 

You should be good to post now. If you have any issues, just PM me or post here and I or one of the mods will help you out.


----------

